# Question from a rookie. Is this bermuda or CG/other weeds?



## NoGreenThumbs (May 29, 2018)

First time poster, long time lurker. I come to you guys, hat in hand, asking for some help.

I'm doing a redo of my weed-dominated yard and am seeding common bermuda (for budget reasons, can't afford to sod or plug). I cleared the existing weeds out and planted on 5/20, and on 5/27 I began to see some sprouts and some green fuzz. But being the paranoid sort that I am, I started to wonder if the sprouts I'm seeing are bermuda or crabgrass or even another type of weed that's seeds woke up when I raked out the soil?

I know the wide, leafy sprouts are CG (like the big ones in the third photo) and I've been yanking them out as quickly as they pop up. I hope the smaller ones are proper bermuda and not baby CG just waiting to ruin my day.

I suppose I could wait another week or two, and see what these seedlings turn into. But the suspense is driving me nuts, and I want to know if I should be proud of the bermuda that's coming up -- or furious and frustrated that I've once again grown a bunch of CG.

I've searched Google for images of freshly germinated bermuda vs crabgrass and have not gotten much clarity from that. Maybe someone here can help me out?


----------



## Movingshrub (Jun 12, 2017)

Those look like Bermuda seedlings.

Here is a link showing the different stages of crabgrass, for comparison. 
http://www.turfrepublic.com/2015/06/18/just-how-big-is-your-crabgrass/


----------



## Colonel K0rn (Jul 4, 2017)

Yep, looks like you went pretty heavy on the seed  Lots of grass coming up, good luck on the renovation.


----------



## Alan (Apr 23, 2017)

Welcome to TLF.


----------



## NoGreenThumbs (May 29, 2018)

Thanks for the responses and the welcome to the forum! Yes, I might have planted more than a few extra seeds. I previously tried to plant bermuda in 2015 and my germination rate was terrible. If it were my batting average in baseball, it would have gotten me cut from the team. So I overcompensated a bit this time around.


----------

